# NFL



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

Are the NFL games that Sirius carries also available using their online player?


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Nope.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

...look what I found......looks like you can:

http://nflbuzz.yardbarker.com/blog/..._with_siriusxm_games_to_stream_online/3702644

http://seekingalpha.com/instablog/7...d-the-nfl-announce-5-year-extension-agreement


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Excellent find. Looks as though I will be able to eliminate a few radios around the house. 
Thanks


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Now, to get the online streaming, you have to pay something like an extra $3 a month, is that right?

_ I went to the Sirius site & for a monthly subscription it is $2.99 a month. Not bad for the 5 months of football season _


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> Now, to get the online streaming, you have to pay something like an extra $3 a month, is that right?


...true:grin:


----------



## pbg (Oct 11, 2007)

be sure to check the on-line channel line up - typically the pro sports channels are not part of that service.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

pbg said:


> be sure to check the on-line channel line up - typically the pro sports channels are not part of that service.


...just tried to listen to one of the preseason games online. No luck.

Went out to the vehicle and it's on there.

Maybe the online stream won't start until the actual season starts.


----------

